# Sikaflex but which one?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On MHF its nearly all Slkaflex 512 we hear about for sticking things on the roofs

BUT in a very expensive solar mounting kit its Sikaflex®-252 that is supplied

AND in my marine catalogue its Sikaflex®-291 that is supplied for that job

So I went on to the Sika site and did a search on Sikaflex®-512** and got no hits :shock:

(there was plenty about 252 and 291)

So what is going on, anyone got an answer?

** Mod edit, corrected to read Sikaflex 512 @ request of Sallytrafic


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i think its the same product

this pdf is called -252 and this is 252 but the product is the same


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As we would all like to know the answer can a mod make this thread a 'sticky' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

karlb said:


> i think its the same product
> 
> this pdf is called -252 and this is 252 but the product is the same


I don't understand the point you are making Karl yes both of your links are are 252 but neither is 512 is it?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> So I went on to the Sika site and did a search on Sikaflex®-252 and got no hits :shock:
> 
> (there was plenty about 252 and 291)
> 
> So what is going on, anyone got an answer?


I'm guessing you meant a search for 512, not -252 ?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > i think its the same product
> ...


unless i read your question wrong, i thought you were asking what the difference is between -252 and 252 or do you want to know the difference between 512 and 252?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Mickyv and Karl yes I searched for 512 now because of the editing rules I can't change it DOH**

** Mod Note: original posting now corrected


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Karl 512 is always quoted on here and is widely available its just not on Sika's site


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to confuse the issue 8O 

Have used Sikaflex 260 in the past, as was told by my local supplier that it is structural adhesive and sealant.
(Only problem it only comes in black).

Can tell you this - don't stick anything you might want to take off again!! :evil: :evil: 
Might make you say words you shouldn't.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

ok then according to the specs 252 is a higher grade than 512

regards karl

having said that 252 is a adhesive/glue and 512 is a sealant .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Karl

512 is sold as an 'adhesive' on some MH and Caravan websites. People also swear it sticks for ever but whether they are just repeating what others have said?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Going to confuse it even more now.  

I ALWAYS use Sikaflex 221, It is an adhesive AND sealant, And I can tell you this it is bl***y strong.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> Going to confuse it even more now.
> 
> I ALWAYS use Sikaflex 221, It is an adhesive AND sealant, And I can tell you this it is bl***y strong.


See I knew it was going to get more complicated anyone got a sikaflex catalogue?

Sika say 221 This product is suitable for
professional experienced users
only. Tests with actual substrates
and conditions have to be
performed to ensure adhesion and
material compatibility.

but they say that in all the datasheets I've looked at


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I was told by a Sika supplier once that marine grade adhesives are the same as the cheaper ones with fungal etc treatment added for the harsher envrionment. I have not researched the different basic versions.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

From catalogue 2008

Page.3. Polyurethane Adhesive Sealants

Product
Sikaflex-512 Caravan
One component, UV resistant hybrid all purpose adhesive sealant for caravan and motorhome construction and repair.

Steles


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

-512
-252
-221


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

My experience with Sikaflex products shows very little difference in the mechanical strength properties of sealants versus adhesives. The tech support people at Sika (very helpful) support this statement.

I used Sikaflex 221 (classified as Multi purpose sealant) to fix our 85 watt solar panel to the roof of our Panel Van and it is absolutely rock solid. Of course it is important to use a good sized adhesive footprint, I used 4 pads each 70 x 200mm.

Another very good product, equally up to the job is Geocel (much cheaper too) >Geocel Marine<

Wait for a dry day, clean mating surfaces with soap and hot water, then dry with a hairdryer, then clean again with a spot of petrol, abrade both surfaces with clean 200-400 grit abrasive paper. Just warm slightly with hairdryer to ensure surfaces are dry, apply adhesive and join.

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just got some 221 for £9.70 delivered and black is cheaper than that, so not necessarily expensive either.


----------

